# 200 Year Old Redwood Burl Bowl



## rbragg08 (Oct 14, 2009)

I came across a sweet deal on a Redwood burl from Northern California and decided to keep it natural edge.  Bowl is 9 inches across and 8 inches tall. Comments, criticisms and praise  welcome.


----------



## Wheaties (Oct 14, 2009)

Wow, that is awesome! Great finish too!


----------



## Kalai (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi Rick, nice looking bowl and the wood looks great too, the criticism is that it does not look like you spent 200 years making the bowl  looks more like 205 years 
Aloha.

Chris "Kalai"


----------



## dozuki (Oct 14, 2009)

looks great.  I love the finish and natural edge.


----------



## broitblat (Oct 14, 2009)

That is great looking.  I like what you did with the shape, the edge, and the finish.

  -Barry


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 15, 2009)

Very beautiful bowl.  The grain is beautiful and also the finish.


----------



## oops99 (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey Rick,

 That is absolutely stunning.
It belongs some where that many people get to appreciate it. It looks like it belongs in a museum. Fantastic workmanship, you are one talented man.


Oh yea, God did a great job too with the piece of Red Wood.

Tom/oops99


----------



## maxman400 (Oct 15, 2009)

Beautiful Bowl, Fantastic workmanship.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 15, 2009)

Great bowl, outstanding work.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Oct 15, 2009)

I think it is much too short, you lost the top of it, the base is too large and the stem is too thick. Besides that it is way too shiney and you should have found a burl much older, this is like taking home a salmon that is two inches below legal limit.
Can you tell I am jealous of this awesome work of art?


----------



## robutacion (Oct 15, 2009)

rbragg08 said:


> I came across a sweet deal on a Redwood burl from Northern California and decided to keep it natural edge.  Bowl is 9 inches across and 8 inches tall. Comments, criticisms and praise  welcome.



Hi rbragg08,

That is outstanding work...!
I can imagine how big that burl had to be, even tough the final product isn't that large but, I know how much a natural edge bowl "eats" the timber around, on the making not mentioning the foot (base) you done on it!  I've done one of similar top shape only, a few months ago out of local She/Bull-Oak, and I was extremely upset and disappointed, with what I end-up with (size wise), considering the largest block I come across of that timbers good enough for a bowl, which I kept a side to make a large bowl.  It would have been, if I had made it in the normal way but at the last minute I decided to go for a natural edge, mainly due to the outer skin texture this timber has/had.

It did turn out OK in the end, just a little smaller than what I hoped for...!:redface:
I'm putting a pic of it here, not for any comparative intent of any kind but just to evidentiate my comment!

PS: what did you use on the finish?

Cheers
George


----------



## babyblues (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow that's nice! My only criticism is that it's not mine.  :biggrin:


----------



## george (Oct 15, 2009)

Very nice !!!


----------



## louisbry (Oct 15, 2009)

Beautiful bowl.  The only thing I can find wrong with it is that it is not mine.


----------



## rbragg08 (Oct 15, 2009)

Many thanks for all of the compliments!! Finish is one coat of Shellac followed by about 8 coats of spray Lacquer.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Oct 16, 2009)

Lovely!

Robin


----------



## Chris Bar (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice bowl but don't care for shiny finishes, always preferring a satin or hand rubbed sheen on anything woody.


----------



## Grizz (Oct 20, 2009)

You did it justice!


----------



## tim self (Oct 20, 2009)

What criticism!  Beautiful work but look at what you had to work with!


----------



## bitshird (Oct 20, 2009)

Stunning bowl, was there a sizable pucker factor while turning it ??


----------



## splinter99 (Oct 20, 2009)

Very original shape..I like it. Very nice


----------



## el_d (Oct 20, 2009)

Very Nice. Love the grain and the shape...


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 21, 2009)

How did you figure out the burl was 200 years old??


----------



## Rcd567 (Oct 22, 2009)

Excellent!  Words fall short on description.


----------

